
The Dark Eye RPG – English Edition - doener
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1216685848/the-dark-eye-rpgenglish-edition
======
doener
Here are the quick-start rules: [http://ulisses-us.com/thedarkeye/TDE-
Quickstart-new.pdf](http://ulisses-us.com/thedarkeye/TDE-Quickstart-new.pdf)

